# Hans Hip Replacement.



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Just to wish Hans all the very best for his hip replacement on Tuesday Jan, no doubt you will have everything packed and ready for the journey tomorrow.

All the very best,

Drew & Joyce.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He will be fine Jan

It’s now a routine op , 10 a penny 

Tomorrow is my birthday , a lucky day 

Although as my daughter said

Don’t watch to many long term series mum

You’ll miss the endings :frown2::surprise::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best wishes to Hans n Gerty.

Many happy returns of the day Sandra :kiss::kiss:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ditto (As above)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Copycat


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Sorry, I was in bed*

I have only just seen your good wishes Drew and everyone else. 
The Taxi left with him in it just before 12 noon. 
I do hope his blood will be thick enough this time, I told him I don't want him home until he walks through the door with 2 sticks.
I´ll give him your best wishes when he phones.

Thank you for remembering Drew.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Thank you for remembering Drew".

Whatever you do:

* DON'T TELL KEV* I remembered


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans has just phoned from his room, hopefully he is staying this time :serious:

He thanks you all for your good wishes, but can you all now go and give a pint of blood, he may need it. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> "Thank you for remembering Drew".
> 
> Whatever you do:
> 
> * DON'T TELL KEV* I remembered


Bloody ecclefechan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope all goes well Hans!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear, its not going to be as straight forward as mine it seems, his blood is still not in an ideal state, he has to choose if he wants to go ahead or not.
He's spoken to the professor who assures him it will be alright, but its still up to Hans to decide. He says at the moment he will take the professors word for it, but he has until tomorrow to change his mind.
The problem is nobody can tell him why the blood is still too thin, the clotting is not as it should be. 

He takes a FEW tablets and the only ones with aspirin in which could cause it are a 100 mg ASS and an arcoxia, but they don't thin the blood to a great extent.
At the moment he'll have it done tomorrow, they have everything standing by in case he needs blood, so his joke wasn't such a joke after all. His hip pain is getting worse by the day almost so he really doesn't want to put it off any longer.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Many blessings and a quick and easy recovery to Hans. We're all rooting for him and that must be worth something! Hang in there Jan!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope you both manage to sleep tonight - it's an anxious time.

Best wishes.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thinking of you both and do your best to try and get some sleep.


.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't know if you can access it Jan but there's a report in the Jan 18 MMM magazine on the 2013 Navajo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope you both managed to get some sleep Jan, best to both of you for today, and hope it's okay to proceed.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I hope you both managed to get some sleep Jan, best to both of you for today, and hope it's okay to proceed.


What a memory, can't be all that bad?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*You'll think I am making this up.*

Hans rang at 11pm to say he wasn't going through with it, nobody could tell him what might happen after, how long he would have to stay in hospital and he didn't want to leave me alone for longer than was first planned.
He has seen the surgeon this morning and a new date has been made for four weeks time. In the mean time he has to see the GP to get the blood problem sorted out.
I went to the loo at 4am and nearly fell off, I was suddenly very dizzy and this morning dare not walk without the help of furniture, been sick twice, so right now I am glad he is coming home. I have come back to bed because I am afraid I may fall. Managed to let the boys out, thank goodness they have learnt to `go` in the garden on their own.
I haven't been ill for years, not even a cold, why now I ask myself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> What a memory, can't be all that bad?


No idea what that means Drew?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Hans rang at 11pm to say he wasn't going through with it, nobody could tell him what might happen after, how long he would have to stay in hospital and he didn't want to leave me alone for longer than was first planned.
> He has seen the surgeon this morning and a new date has been made for four weeks time. In the mean time he has to see the GP to get the blood problem sorted out.
> I went to the loo at 4am and nearly fell off, I was suddenly very dizzy and this morning dare not walk without the help of furniture, been sick twice, so right now I am glad he is coming home. I have come back to bed because I am afraid I may fall. Managed to let the boys out, thank goodness they have learnt to `go` in the garden on their own.
> I haven't been ill for years, not even a cold, why now I ask myself.


Turn the heating down a tad and get into bed Jan, stay there until you have to get up, might you be preggers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan, hope your feeling better now

You’ve probabally been worrying and not got enough rest over the last few days 

Hopefully it’s not flu 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news. Perhaps it's for the best for now. Take it easy and don't do anything till Hans gets back. Your probably more worked up than you think


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, that makes sense, she is a very caring person, lie down & rest ya daft tart


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just tried to get up, I'm still dizzy so back in bed. Hans will be home in about an hour.
This is a big downside living here, there is nobody I can call on for help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe ring the doctor Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd but my wife just went down with flue like symptoms last night and is spending the day in bed today.
Most unlike her as she fights off anything that might slow her down. I'm just hovering and waiting for the call.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope Pru feels better soon Ray 

Apparently there has been a lot of flu around this year 

Jan take it easy, Hans will be home soon and at least then you will feel safe

It’s not nice being alone when you are unwell 

Thinking about you 

Sandra


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Jan

First of all you - sorry for your problem on top of everything going on. Best you stay in bed.

I had held off wishing well for Hans till the decision was made. If the Doc can sort out his bloos he will go into the op with more confidence, so maybe another 4 weeks wait, even with the pain, may be worthwhile.

Get better soon - at least you will now not be alone.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans was home at 11.20. I have not risen from the bed yet. Had a sleep and so has Hans after the lovely hospital bed. I can at least look out of the window without the world spinning, but don't feel safe on my feet.
I am sure this is to do with my inner ear, sometime ago I had just a slight dizzy spell when turning in bed and that was our doctors opinion.
Geoff, I know this is nicholson, but you've got that User Name Avatar, please everyone report it.

Thank you all for thinking of me. Love Ian X


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ian.................... elllo, ellooo wots goin on ere.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like you may have labyrinthitis possibly Jan , if so I take cetirizine one a day for a few weeks then stop til it acts up again.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

JanHank said:


> Hans was home at 11.20. I have not risen from the bed yet. Had a sleep and so has Hans after the lovely hospital bed. I can at least look out of the window without the world spinning, but don't feel safe on my feet.
> I am sure this is to do with my inner ear, sometime ago I had just a slight dizzy spell when turning in bed and that was our doctors opinion.
> *Geoff, I know this is nicholson, but you've got that User Name Avatar, please everyone report it.*
> 
> Thank you all for thinking of me. Love Ian X


Had not noticed - don't look after I press send.

Quite suits me doesn't it?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> Had not noticed - don't look after I press send.
> 
> Quite suits me doesn't it?


You have been taken over Kapitän, she's there again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sounds like you may have labyrinthitis possibly Jan , if so I take cetirizine one a day for a few weeks then stop til it acts up again.


Cetirizine is an antihistamine Kev we just happen to have some.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

JanHank said:


> You have been taken over Kapitän, she's there again.


Reported with request to VS to research and fix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Cetirizine is an antihistamine Kev we just happen to have some.


Sorry was in the docs on my phone, *not Cetirizine* Jan, it is Cyclizine, often used for sea sickness


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've reported the mix up with Geoff's avatar too.

VS should have started work by now. 

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I quite like the mystery user name forum hijack. Can I have a go? Hope your feeling better Jan.


----------



## Rock God Baz (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah! Me too!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Rock God Baz said:


> Yeah! Me too!


i hope its not you causing me this grief :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning Gerty, how are you today, a bit better I hope, how is Hans, a bit down I expect, poor bugger is being a messed a bout a bit due to the blood thing.

Dunno how to send hugs, but you get the idea


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Daisy.
Yes he is getting a bit niffed, the hospital has no idea why and said he must ask his GP, who will definitely have no idea. 
I have checked on the internet and apparently the aspirin should be stopped 7 days before an op. so maybe thats part of the problem.
Gerty got up with terrible back ache this morning due to 24 hours in bed, arthritis doesn't like stopping still.
The dizziness has improved, as long as I look straight ahead its manageable, but turning is not nice, mustn't nod or shake my head,
(was it Hughe Green with the yes no interlude)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> (was it Hughe Green with the yes no interlude)


Michael miles, take your pick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get some of this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclizine


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As it seems to be retreating on its own I will wait and see how it is tomorrow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Velcome


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

JanHank said:


> *The dizziness has improved, as long as I look straight ahead its manageable, but turning is not nice, mustn't nod or shake my head,
> (*was it Hughe Green with the yes no interlude)


That definitely sounds like it is a problem with the ear canals.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> That definitely sounds like it is a problem with the ear canals.
> 
> Geoff


Both going to see the doctor tomorrow, what's the betting its gone by then. I hope so, don't want to be driven.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Chin up Jan

It will all work out in time 

Hans will have his hip replacement

Your dizziness will subside 

And no doubt the world is turning at its allotted pace girl 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Hans' postponement and your incapacity Jan, both very irritating.

It seems strange that they seem to have differing views about when blood-thinning meds should be stopped.

Hopefully they get it right next time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an appointment with the E.N.T. on Tuesday. 
The doctor said vertigo can also be cause by tight muscles in the neck and to put something hot, but not too hot, around my neck for half an hour, which I did when I got home. I'm feeling OK now, not sure if its the hot bean bag or just the fact its run its course.

Hans has a blood test tomorrow, then a dummy run for 7 days without pradaxa, ASS (aspirin) and arcoxia. He will have the anti- coag. injections instead, then another blood test next Friday to see if its thick enough, if it is he will do the same again 7 days before the next appointment for the op. 26th Feb. If its not, any suggestions how to thicken blood :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would ironing tablets help?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Apparently no. He isn't anaemic Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a look at this Gerty

https://www.wikihow.com/Thicken-Blood-Before-Surgery


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your trying very hard to help Kev, bless your heart, but his blood has to be thin normally because of his heart condition, it just needs to be of the right constituency for the op. Normally by not taking the drugs a few days before hand is sufficient, its just him being awkward because he doesn't want to be "normal".>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Your trying very hard to help Kev, bless your heart, but his blood has to be thin normally because of his heart condition, it just needs to be of the right constituency for the op. Normally by not taking the drugs a few days before hand is sufficient, its just him being awkward because he doesn't want to be "normal".>


It's what I do Gerty I thought there may be something in there that might thicken it a bit but not too much, try gravy browning or cornflour.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan! What with Hans and Shade and now you are dizzy  The doctor may well be right about the neck. We all tense our shoulders and neck when we get worried or anxious. You could also try acupuncture to release tension. Gentle manipulation and stretches are good too.
I had pain in my eye socket and was quite worried about it, especially after I had a bit of double vision. Had lots of tests and it was my Physiotherapist who showed me how all the muscles in our neck affect our ears and face including the eye socket. As soon as he gave me exercises to release the tension in my neck it went away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning Gertrude & Hank how are we this new day, did you survive the night   we hope you are both feeling better.

I just had a thought based on what you said earlier, and wonder if Hans is/was eating anything which may thin the blood naturally, wasn't sure if this could happen, but Mr Google found something, worth a look anyway.

https://www.healthline.com/health/high-blood-pressure/best-natural-blood-thinners


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Pat*
Acupuncture doesn't suit Hans, he had a course to try taking the pain away from his hip, made it worse.
He tried it once before that, I forget what for, but it didn't work.

*Kev,*
We watched a very interesting program on Wednesday about taking vitamins and other over the counter herbs and spices, :smile2:

Tests were carried out in a lab. with a professor of nutrition, the presenter bought all the additives, vitamins etc. her blood and urine were tested before the study and everything was quite normal.
After each vitamin trial her blood and urine were tested again, each time the blood contained the normal/same amount of whatever and the urine contained what the kidneys had chucked out (the overdose).

I had been told by a doctor many years ago that the body only accepts a certain amount of each vitamin, when it overflows that particular amount the kidneys chuck out the rest in the pee.
The natural diet is the same, eat a barrow load of oranges for vit C and your body will absorb what it needs and chuck out the rest in you wee wee.

If we are given a private prescription from the doctor Hans says in advance it probably won't work, if the Krankenkasse (NHS) doesn't pay its not been scientifically tested.

P.S. I am still a bit dizzy, Hans starts his trial run tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went for acupuncture once, how I didn't plant the bloke is beyond, me he didn't have a clue.

I get Vit D from the Doc, they just don't prescribe any others as you can get them from food.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I went for acupuncture once, how I didn't plant the bloke is beyond, me he didn't have a clue.
> 
> I get Vit D from the Doc, they just don't prescribe any others as you can get them from food.


I scan-read that and thought you had got VD from your doctor:surprise::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She was nice though Drew Tee Hee.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> She was nice though* Drew* Tee Hee.


That was Geoff you answered or are you on the wrong thread Daisy.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did you see her?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> That was Geoff you answered or are you on the wrong thread Daisy.


Sorry Geoff, I had just read a post from Drew, and my mind was on my errant waste tank, not having a good day at all here.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I couldn't answer your earlier question as I had to shoot out on an errand, there isn't a trace of the earlier postings, the mods must have been on top of it straight away. She did return for a second time and was removed just as quick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I couldn't answer your earlier question as I had to shoot out on an errand, there isn't a trace of the earlier postings, the mods must have been on top of it straight away. She did return for a second time and was removed just as quick.


So much to learn Drew, this is why we have ctrl + PrtSc, Macs must have a similar thing.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Yes Kev, we have a simple way of doing it either a full screen or a cropped version.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We first found out about Acupuncture when a vet I worked with, and trusted, trained in administering it. She had an extremely painful back condition which no (safe) drugs would touch. She wore a TENS machine most of the time. She went for acupuncture and was converted!She treated my arthritic cat with it, first, and the effects on him were amazing. Then, years later, she treated my lurcher, then my Whippet and she is now treating Esther for spondylosis. The effect on all of these animals has been nothing short of amazing. The first couple of treatments often do not seem to have much effect. By the third treatment the dog or cat is visibly relaxing as the needles are inserted. The lurcher used to drop her head on my knee and snore! Their behaviour, when they get home is transformational. The cat had not climbed the stairs for years and trotted up like a kitten. The dog stopped limping etc etc. Now Esther's back is visibly more relaxed, she walks with a spring in her step now and she is only on treatment three.


I have had Acupuncture for sciatica and it has helped a lot. Chris has had it for his arthritic knees and, again, it has helped a lot. I think it does depend on the practitioner. I have only used a Qualified Vet for my animals and a Qualified Physiotherapist for us humans. The practitioner must have a good knowledge of anatomy.


When it works on animals it is proof that it is effective because you cannot get the placebo effect with an animal. They either visibly improve or they don't.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame you didn't use it earlier then Tee Hee


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Who said I didn't take a few?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pat, 
Yes it worked with my depression after I had been immobile with an arthritic spine for many weeks 33 years ago. It worked with our GSD as I have reported before, it just doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Who said I didn't take a few?


We are a caring sharing forum Drew.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Who said I didn't take a few?





Kev_n_Liz said:


> We are a caring sharing forum Drew.


What are you two on about?

(please note I have multi quoted)


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pass.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What are you two on about?
> 
> (please note I have multi quoted)


Okay do keep up Gert, Drew said there were some pics on homers, hairy girls I assume, i asked for a link, he said they were taken down, I said why didn't, oh I give up, read the fred girl  :


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Okay do keep up Gert, Drew said there were some pics on homers, hairy girls I assume, i asked for a link, he said they were taken down, I said why didn't, oh I give up, read the fred girl  :


I have better things to do :frown2: than keep reading your twiddle twaddle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmph, we read yours doesn't we.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You will have to ask some of the members on Motorhomers what went on. Everything pertaining to the "Entertainment" was taken off the site twice within a short time. Being a curious type of person I had a few peeks a little later but everything had been removed. 

Maybe Barry will enlighten us?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

As both you are members, why don't you ask and see if your posts get deleted?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update on Hans*

I seem to be reporting on a dozen different thread as people ask how we are so now I will bring all those interested up to date.
I´ll get me out of the way first.
Spent 2 days in hospital last week checking to confirm I have *not* had a slight stroke, its the inner ear problem and have been given an exercise to do if it returns, so I'm alright folks.

Sunday morning we had an episode with poor Hans, he couldn't pee, was in terrible pain, ambulance took him to hospital, catheterised and came home. (All to do with enlarged prostate, a valve shut down)
Yesterday was spent visiting doctors surgeries, our GP and twice the urologist, that really knocked him up. He is much improved this morning, playing his harmonica and admiring the view over to Poland.
Lovely sunny frosty day.

One of the doctor visits was to find out whats happening with his blood which should for an ideal consistency be 1.3 somethings??
The first test 2 Fridays ago it was 1.7 now its 1.5 so he carries on without all blood thinning tablets, just the anti coagulant injection each morning, next Monday he will have another test when hopefully he will have reached the 1.3 whatevers??

Sometime this week he will contact the surgeon and arrange to have the op done sooner if possible if the test is satisfactory next week.
He has been in a lot of pain since he sat on a hard hospital chair waiting with me for 5 hours last Tuesday. Today a week later it is beginning to ease a little.

Now your up to date :grin2: I hope at least one person wanted to know ll that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah just me Jan   , well all seems to be moving on in the right direction, here's hoping for 1.3 wassanames..

Oh and it's not poor Hans, he has you   so it should be poor bugger


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a shame about Hans' painful interlude - I understand it's the male version of childbirth pain!

Glad things are moving forward positively. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah just me Jan   , well all seems to be moving on in the right direction, here's hoping for 1.3 wassanames..
> 
> Oh and it's not poor Hans, he has you  * so it should be poor bugger *


:frown2: Where´s the dislike button.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So, von Smallhauzen, who is doing ze limp today???

Onwards and upwards in the H&J household. Hope you're both better every day and no more complications!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear more positive news Jan. Long may it continue


----------

